# Arduino and Vixen Lights How To



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment LED Spotlight Light Show using Arduino and Vixen Lights.pdf


Attached is a PDF that includes all the resources I used to build my light show for 2011.

Below is a rough but workable post with all the documents in the PDF if you have trouble opening that one.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2012/07/how-to-make-your-own-light-show.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Image links in PDF don't work.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Weird, they work fine on my computer.


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

If you're talking about figure 1 and figure 2, they work fine here too.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I added a link to my blog with a crude version of it if people can't see it. Sorry for all the confusion.
I just wanted to get the darn thing out so the folks that want to do it can. Tutorials aren't my thing.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

This is a great idea...
I'm doing the same the same thing using DMX via Enntec USB to DMX unterface, Vixen, and my DIY RGB LED Lights...


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I would love to see a video when you have it all set up and running.


----------

